# Should Scooter....



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Be subjected to a life outdoors "among the ruffians" as Shi aptly described  
Or as a pampered house pidgie living in the lap of luxury  
Sorry Renee, I had to do it


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now, Pete, you KNOW what the vote will be!

Unfortunately, it still has to be Renee's call...AND, there would be no problem EXCEPT FOR _*he*_, who I dare not name! I'm in enuf poop as it is!  

BTW, OF COURSE, I voted...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If her husband is like mine, and she chooses to bring Scooter inside, she might find out what life is like outdoors with the ruffians too....just kidding.. 

Owning Satinettes myself, though, they absolutely DO make wonderful house pets/guests.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm, I don't know, Treesa and Renee...y'all are giving me second thoughts about any possible re-marriage in my future.

Of course, the poor guy would have to be thoroughly screened about how he feels living with animals...especially cats and pigeon(s??)...

ON THE OTHER HAND...this freedom that I have now is mighty INTOXICATING...mmm, on second thought...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*There.*

I cast my vote.

But I ain't telling how I voted!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok..........ya'll ARE trying to get me in hot water!!!  Who has a room for rent?  I really do love my birds, and one of them living with me would be ok, but I REALLY don't want to go live with them!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I _wonder_ who could have possibly voted to be cast outdoors?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Renee, SURELY, he who shall not be named, could be BRIBED?  Everyone has a price...did he give you his main objection?  

Scooter is just too precious to be delegated living life with the - ah -"others."  

OH GEE...Pigeon Talk's FIRST CRUSADE: SAVE SCOOTER FROM THE LOFT LIFE!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pete, great poll. I love it. And, I make no bones about how I voted.....housebird! Yay! 

Victor, I wonder too - who did vote "no"???????????????


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Pete, great poll. I love it. And, I make no bones about how I voted.....housebird! Yay!
> 
> *Victor, I wonder too - who did vote "no"???????????????[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't know who voted "no" but it wasn't me and it wasn't my husband, as I just showed him the thread a few minutes ago AFTER I voted and the "no" vote was already there...............


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Lady Tarheel said:
> 
> 
> > Pete, great poll. I love it. And, I make no bones about how I voted.....housebird! Yay!
> ...


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh, and I think Scooter is just TOO beautiful to be outside!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Zaise said:


> mr squeaks said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, Hello everyone! My Dad was SO jealous of how my Mom and I were oohing and awing over cutie lil Scooter.
> ...


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I cast my vote earlier on....indoors life for Scooter  

Lindi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yeah, but Scooter would be the only bird inside. In a few months, those hormones will kick in and he/she will want to find a she/he and start making baby Scooters! That baby-making drive is very strong in pigeons!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TerriB said:


> Yeah, but Scooter would be the only bird inside. In a few months, those hormones will kick in and he/she will want to find a she/he and start making baby Scooters! That baby-making drive is very strong in pigeons!


Yes, I've thought the same thing Terri.........although it would be FUN to have him in the house, I don't think he would REALLY be happy in the long run. I'm actually out in the loft so much, he would probably see me more if he's out there than he would if he was in here. Then there's Wally to contend with. He would be SO jealous. He used to peck at the babies I had in the house. So, to do the best for Scooter, leaving him out in the loft with other birds is probably best.  
He's actually not taking the move today to well at the moment. I can't get him to eat. He'll pick up the seeds but spits them back out. Can't get him to drink any water either. All he wants to do is come sit in my lap or on my shoulder. He's plenty old enough to be eating and I sure he can, he just won't for whatever reason. I'm going to keep trying tonight and if I really can't get him to eat, I'll put him back over with Dad for a while in the morning. I did syringe some water into him and "force fed" him a few seeds, and he didn't like that a little bit.  
All of this is my fault, because while the other babies were in the floor, he wanted up in his box and I gave in every time, so now he doesn't realize there are any other birds in the world besides him and Mom and Dad. The babies that I moved with him today are 25 and 26 days old and they are eating and drinking just fine. 
I'm sure I'm just being a worry wart and he'll be fine by this time tomorrow. 
My poor baby..........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, you're right about him staying outside even tho it would be great to keep him in the house. Right now, he is just spoiled rotten!  I hope he adjusts soon because I worry about his foster parents raising more babies and tossing him out on his rear. Although, our ****** who is currently wintering in the house with us stayed with her mom and dad in the nest even after Frosty laid more eggs. She helped sit the eggs with them - course they were dummy eggs.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Zaise said:


> mr squeaks said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, Hello everyone! My Dad was SO jealous of how my Mom and I were oohing and awing over cutie lil Scooter.
> ...


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Renee, You can come down here to NC with the birds too . My husband goes with the flow.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awwww, I knew you were innocent, Victor...even though Debra DID have a point. I, however, just COULDN'T imagine you would condemn Scooter to loft life when he could live the good life in a HOUSE.

I'm sure the mating situation could be resolved and I'm sure Wally and Scooter could adjust...I mean, ya don't know if ya don't try...one step at a time...

Scooter already seems to think he's not part of those "others!" He just wants you for himself, Renee. I think he could learn to share with Wally. I know you don't have a 1 bdrm apt like me!

I bet your husband took one look at the posts and thought "rabblerousers!" And, I'm sure he had some "kind" words for me too!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I FINALLY got this little bugger to eat by his self just a few minutes ago. What a spoiled baby.......I've been trying all day. I actually put him back in with Dad this morning and let him feed him. Then moved him back over with the other babies. I've been working with him off and on all day, popping seeds in his mouth, syringing water..........so finally, just now, he actually swallowed a safflower seed. The other two white babies were up in my lap eating out of my hand and he just started doing what they were doing, cause they were squeaking and making such a fuss. After he ate a little, I took him to the water and convinced him to try it and once he got his beak wet, he stuck it in the water and took a BIG drink. So, now we're good I hope........
Anyway, here he is "lounging" with his new buddies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

what a cute picture of the youngsters together, I think you have got another Satinette who thinks he is a homing pigeon too.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Renee,

What beautiful Babies! Little Scooter looks like he loves his new friends.

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhh, Scooter! You have such lovely friends there and are looking just like a BIG bird these days .. learning to eat and drink on your own too! I know your human Mom is very proud of you (and relieved  )

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I didn't think the pictures could get any cuter but - they can! All 3 look like models posing for a picture. I'm glad he finally decided he is a pigeon.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They're all gorgeous, Renee. Like a little crowd of 'serenity' toy pigeons 

John


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

DEBRA JEAN, You are funnier than your dad.
I got such a good laugh out of your post.

I voted that he should stay inside, then I keep looking at his picture, so content with his big boy friends. I think I am changing my mind now. O.K. guys go back and look in the eyes of that baby sitting all proud up there with his pals.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> DEBRA JEAN, You are funnier than your dad.
> I got such a good laugh out of your post.
> 
> I voted that he should stay inside, then I keep looking at his picture, so content with his big boy friends. I think I am changing my mind now. *O.K. guys go back and look in the eyes of that baby sitting all proud up there with his pals.*
> Feather


Perhaps, Feather, perhaps...I would prefer to wait. 

Please _note_ that Scooter does NOT LOOK like his - ah - "friends." Also note that there are many times that "different" is distrusted, bullied or attacked. Man does this all the time AND so do animals...

SO, I say that Scooter should be CLOSELY watched with his "friends." Only time will give the TRUE answer.

Meanwhile...I remain FIRM...SAVE SCOOTER FROM THE LOFT LIFE!  

Thank you...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

You've got a good point my friend. 

We'll have to wait. I'm running the fence right now, but Shi almost blew me right over. It won't take much. My arms are frailing, I'm trying to keep my balance. Renee doesn't have pigs does she, I don't want to end up falling in their stall.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

lol Feather


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Perhaps, Feather, perhaps...I would prefer to wait.
> 
> Please _note_ that Scooter does NOT LOOK like his - ah - "friends." Also note that there are many times that "different" is distrusted, bullied or attacked. Man does this all the time AND so do animals...
> 
> ...


Scooter getting picked on is not a worry. He's a tough little guy and can hold his own. When he was still with his parents, when I clean the boxes every morning, I would move the babies from one box, into another box while I cleaned there's then put them back. Scooter didn't take to kindly to strangers entering. He attacked......... and would have those two babies squealing and running for cover. No way would I have him out there if I thought he was going to get picked on. They don't bother him at all.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

I have found my little guys can hold their own with the homers, and Jasper and Gracie are fine with them too. Jasper and Gracie are EVEN a bit smaller then a Satinette.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Feather said:


> You've got a good point my friend.
> 
> We'll have to wait. I'm running the fence right now, but Shi almost blew me right over. It won't take much. My arms are frailing, I'm trying to keep my balance. Renee doesn't have pigs does she, I don't want to end up falling in their stall.
> 
> Feather


Feather,
It's not falling in the pigs stall you have to worry about. It's falling into what's on the floor of the pigs stall you have to avoid. Having been brought up with farm animals, I've been butt over teakettle in poo and doo many times. Euuhhhh!!! Not fun 
Daryl


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Scooter does look happy with his friends, I guess you have to have to let them grow up and eventually fly the coop  Even though I still think he should be king of the house with full reign.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

*Super Powered Pigeon to be...*

I think you have a new member of the SPP's in the making Renee, with a look like that no one will pick on our....ooops, I mean YOUR Scooter


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*sigh* My work is never done...

Well, Renee...from what you said, Scooter can "hold his own." Now, that's just wonderful...

HOWEVER, will he become a BULLY? I'm sure, by this time, he KNOWS just how special he is. 

Have we created a spoiled rotten monster bird? One with the face of an angel but the mind of a devil??!! O perish the thought!

Mmmm, maybe he and Wally COULD get along...quite well...birds of like mind and all that...

AND THEN, the question of a future hen! May take a SPECIAL hen for Scooter!! Something ELSE to worry about! double *SIGH*  

Feather, I sure hate to see you flailing! Bend your knees, concentrate and keep on walkin' until we sort this out and you can decide which side of the fence doesn't have deep doo doo! 

PETE! I just saw your picture! Oh, SPP for sure!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh for sure! Pete, you have a way of bringing the Super Power right out of "OUR" little ones. I bet Tooter personally picked and trained this one.
Pete, what is that you are whispering? Speak up just a little, I am not able to hear you.

It is kind of like Scooters Barmitzpha?, Barmitsfa?, Barmitspha?. Anyone is welcome to step in here anytime.

Still wobbling back and forth. No Happy...I am not drunk.

Renee, I am glad that you don't have pigs, I didn't want to get these little shorts with stars on them all dirty. I know Daryl...that you are more worried about my face in the poo. Maybe you could give me some tuck and roll pointers.

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

"sigh indeed".........what has happened to my poor little innocent baby????
This SPP stuff.......well I got lost on that thread a LLLOOONNNGGG time ago......but maybe you all know something I don't........
In any case, my little Scooter, so far, appears to be just what he looks like. A little angel........I can only hope he stays that way and doesn't let all this go to his head.
And Feather........please come down off the fence now before you hurt yourself. 

Barmitzpha?, Barmitsfa?, Barmitspha..and by the way....I don't have a clue either......but none of those look familiar.......LOL


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> "sigh indeed".........what has happened to my poor little innocent baby????
> This SPP stuff.......well I got lost on that thread a LLLOOONNNGGG time ago......but maybe you all know something I don't........
> In any case, my little Scooter, so far, appears to be just what he looks like. A little angel........I can only hope he stays that way and doesn't let all this go to his head.
> And Feather........please come down off the fence now before you hurt yourself.
> ...


It's Bar Mitzvah


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Zaise said:


> It's Bar Mitzvah


Ok. So we were close.......sort of.......a couple of times.......LOL


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Zaise! I never would have gotten that one right.

O.K. Renee, I'll sit down on this fence then, and leave the hard part up to you. I know that you will do what is best for litte Scooter. Remember though...that he belongs to all of us now.

Don't worry about being lost on the SPP's adventures. I am sure that when Tooter sends Scooter on his first mission that you will be on top of the whole thing.

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather said:


> Don't worry........ when Tooter sends Scooter on his first mission that you will be on top of the whole thing.
> 
> Feather


    not my babyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well shoot, Renee - it is an honor to be an SPP. We have 31 who are all proud SPP's and they would never, ever, lead your baby astray. 

I wish Alvin would finish his tales.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Ah yes Renee, A big honor! You will go out to bring the little guy inside, and he will be out somewhere fighting the dark forces. 

You could always talk to Victor about how a curfew worked on Tooter, but I'm not sure if that worked...since sometimes they used Victor's bus.


You just have to be proud,
Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, Renee, like ALL mommas, you have to let your baby go SOMEDAY and spread his wings to be all that he can be!

To be an SPP is very special. Not all birds are chosen. IF Tooter is training Scooter with Squeaks standing by, he couldn't be under better wings! Not only that, but being trained as an SPP will give him powers and abilities far beyond "normal/average" pigeons. He will be able to be a leader and cope well with whatever comes his way. He will also be a LEADER of other pigeons!

Who knows what loft life will be like once Scooter reaches his full potential!

We will be watching... 

*(Feather...as WW, YOU could give Daryl lessons in tuck and roll...among OTHER things!)   *


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Like climbing lessons?    

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

*Where, oh where....*

Has our Scooter gone? I'm in serious need of a Scooter fix and there haven't been any new pics, why are you holding out on us Renee?? I'm getting the shakes here


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pete,

I think that she dyed his feathers and changed his identity. She doesn't want him to join the forces you know. I'm kinda getting the shakes myself.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Feather, do you really think putting him in the Pidgie Protection Program can keep him from being recruited into the SPPs? I'm sure the SPP lab already has a DNA sample and a tracking device implanted, there's nowhere he can't be found


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

PETE!

WHO is your new Avatar??? IS IT??? CAN IT BE???


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well shoot, Renee - it is an honor to be an SPP. We have 31 who are all proud SPP's and they would never, ever, lead your baby astray.
> 
> I wish Alvin would finish his tales.


Stratton classified the ending. I'm trying to talk him into releasing the information.

(I think he's only holding out for extra safflower seeds for the CHBs)


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> PETE!
> 
> WHO is your new Avatar??? IS IT??? CAN IT BE???


It looks like someone is getting a bath. What is he getting ready for?: eek:


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> PETE!
> 
> WHO is your new Avatar??? IS IT??? CAN IT BE???


Yes it is, it's the one and only Dorian Von Nastypuss getting a bath as a kitten. He has to look his best before he goes to to cause mayham and destruction


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Yes it is, it's the one and only Dorian Von Nastypuss getting a bath as a kitten. He has to look his best before he goes to to cause mayham and destruction




YYYYIIIIKKKEEESS! NO WONDER DORIAN BECAME "NASTYPUSS!" HE SURE STARTED TRAINING YOUNG! DEFINITELY A CAT TO RECKON WITH!!    

I'm assuming that he is just as sweet as pie right now, enjoying the good life, while secretly plotting his next move!


----------

